# Univega Viva Sport



## Jimi_Lee

So, i asked a while ago whether the univega viva sport would be worth while for a project bike. After a while of searching and tracking down parts I have finally been able to throw what I have together. And now, as I promised, I will show what the project turned out as. Note, I am new to this so please don't start your comments with "you idiot," rather just "why.":thumbsup:


----------



## cwg_at_opc

*cool...*

...that's gnarly!(in a good way) - i was contemplating fix-ating my
old specialized cirrus(currently frame only), but i've decided to
save my pennies for my next ride. i'm also afraid my meagre bike
skills will cause me more pain than i can handle if i try out a fixie.
i can't track-stand.


----------



## racerx

*Nice, nice job...*

I'd say you did a first rate job.

Are you running different size wheels, 27 front and 700 rear? What did you do with the rear? Did you buy a track wheel or use a converted screw on freewheel hub?

Do an update once you take it out for a 20 -30 miler. I ride fixies on a some what regular basis. Just this past Saturday after cresting a hard climb I tried to coast....OOOPS!!

Just watch out for that.


----------



## Jimi_Lee

Sorry, I should have given a little detail about what the bike has on it.
I got the bike with the original Dia-compe (I am not sure what model they are right now) brake calipers, Sugino Mighty cranks, Sunshine (or Sunsin) hubs and rims, no-name stem and seat-post. I bought a new Sugino flip-lop rear wheel on sale at the LBS that was already built up and sitting next to the register (yes it is a 700c wheel with a 27" front wheel), Nashbar brand handlebars and brake lever, and added an old Brooks B-17 narrow. The gear ratio is 42-16.

I just rode it the 5 miles to work, it handles great but I have got to admit there aren't many stops I have to make. It seems like I will get a lot of practice with pedalling through turns now.


----------



## kermit_xc

Jimi_Lee said:


> Sorry, I should have given a little detail about what the bike has on it.
> I got the bike with the original Dia-compe (I am not sure what model they are right now) brake calipers, Sugino Mighty cranks, Sunshine (or Sunsin) hubs and rims, no-name stem and seat-post. I bought a new Sugino flip-lop rear wheel on sale at the LBS that was already built up and sitting next to the register (yes it is a 700c wheel with a 27" front wheel), Nashbar brand handlebars and brake lever, and added an old Brooks B-17 narrow. The gear ratio is 42-16.
> 
> I just rode it the 5 miles to work, it handles great but I have got to admit there aren't many stops I have to make. It seems like I will get a lot of practice with pedalling through turns now.



May I ask how much things like that cost, I have a chance to buy this frame and am wondering how much it would be to upgrade it.


----------



## beergood

You idiot...don't ever ask someone not to call you an idiot.

Sorry, couldn't resist that. Nice conversion, looks great.

Small suggestion:

I also have a 30+ year old Brooks saddle in about the same condition. I threw some leather conditioner that I use on my boots on it. It is super thick, you apply it, let it sit for a while and remove the excess. Mine looks better and better each time I apply it. Of course, all this is assuming you want to restore the saddle. It also looks kinda cool the way it is.

http://workingperson.com/products/8...ear_Grease_Conditioner_and_Waterproofing.html

**I'm not endorsing this seller (I bought mine at a shoe store), I just wanted to link to a product description.


----------



## Spinfinity

*my kinda fixie*

I seldom respond to "Look at my bike" posts, but a simply done, common sense ride with a funky saddle appeals to me. Good luck riding it.


----------



## jabarca

*Need help/advice about Univega bike*

Hello,

First off I am a novice to the cycling world. I am considering buying a used Univega Viva sport Road Bike to commute to work. The seller said its a fixer upper. It use to be a 18 speed and now is a single speed. It no longer has the deralliers on the front or back and the brakes need to be fixed as well. How much would it cost for the parts and maintenance? Ive attached a photo of the bike. The seller said it an early 80's. Please let me know if you have any advice.
View attachment 130059


----------



## JCavilia

Welcome. You might want to post this over in the "beginner" forum where you'll likely get more help.

That bike was converted to either a single-speed or a fixed-gear (single-speed that can't coast). If it's a single-speed, AND your commute is flat so you don't need more than one gear, it might serve your needs if it's cheap enough. If it's a fixed-gear, you probably don't want it, as those are quite different to ride and not a good idea for a beginner.

If you want or need a multi-geared bike, I suggest you keep looking. Getting the parts to convert this one back will cost you more than it's worth, and much more than it would cost for a used bike that's already set up the way you want.


----------



## jabarca

Thank you for the advice!!

Much Appreciated


----------



## Richard

Very nice "basic" conversion, going with what you had and getting a real rear wheel.

The Japanese made Univegas of the late '70's to mid '80's were very nice, even the lower end ones. The upper end "Competitions" and "Super Stradas" were exceptional (I had a 1984 vintage Super Strada back in the day.)

Interestingly enough, the owner of our shop is the son-in-law of the late Ben Lawee who founded, in order, Italvega, Univega, and Bertoni. Regardless of where he sourced from, he had a wealth of knowledge, an insistence on quality, and a great eye.


----------



## rootfreak

Jimi_Lee said:


> I got the bike with the original Dia-compe (I am not sure what model they are right now) brake calipers...


I have a bike that I will soon be converting to fixed with similar dia compe single pivot brakes. How is their stopping power with the modern lever? Out of all the decisions regarding parts, the only one I'm not sure of is the brakes. I think they pretty much suck, so I don't know whether to get new dual-pivot long reach brakes or new pads or what


----------

